# Firs time hunting ND



## 396ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

For my first hunt in ND it was not so good. (Devils lake area) Dec 3-4

I have a few questions: 
Where are they???
Did we go to early?
Was their to much pressure from deer hunting?

From what we were told the hunting was better then what we experienced. The trip cut short due to no luck


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

They are everywhere, you didn't go too early, they get hunted harder then a guy thinks. You'd be hard pressed to find an area in ND that doesn't have coyotes, if it's legal to hunt they'll be around.

SD & Montana are supposed to be decent states too, if you'd like a change.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I live and hunt around Devils Lake and you musta been doing something wrong? I saw tons of coyotes and even more tracks during deer season.

ETA: Maybe I shouldn't have said it that way. If you were hunting a bunch of public land its possible that someone screwed it up for you by educating the coyotes. A lot of the public stuff gets hit pretty hard and it doesn't take much for coyotes to become wary.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

396ranger said:


> I have a few questions:
> Where are they???
> Did we go to early?
> Was their to much pressure from deer hunting?
> ...


They would be near habitat, food, and water.
No, you went to Devils Lake.
Deer licenses were down for humans, so I suppose they were down for coyotes too. So I would say they didn't pressure the deer too much.

I wish there were more hunters that would give up and head home early due to no luck. More coyotes for us stubborn guys then! :wink:


----------



## 396ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Well we are not going to give up on the area. We will try it again after the snow is on the ground and try to get on some private land. Most of the people we talked to we're very nice so that was great for our first trip out.

I'm new to coyote hunting and the other 2 I was out with use dogs to hunt with so it was a different way to hunt them.

Happy hunting and be safe


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Were you guys calling?

Good attitude...don't give up! Coyote hunting can be humbling and frustrating but when you hit payday the fun makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## 396ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

We tried a locating call at 3 different spots with no answer


----------



## 396ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh and as far as tracks we seen a lot but nothing fresh


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Stick with it. Dry spells happens to everyone but the difference is the guys putting up tons of fur just top off the coffee cups and head back out.


----------

